# Ordered my new VW Golf today!



## VW Golf-Fan

Well......that's me put my deposit down on my new Golf today!!

It's a *1.4 VW Golf 'Match' TSI* 3dr in solid black & the dealer said I should be getting it in around 12-13 weeks as it's a factory order - it'll be worth the wait though. :thumb: :driver:

To say I'm excited & ecastatic would be an understatement!


----------



## jay_bmw

Finally! I bet you jizzed when you did it lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

jay_bmw said:


> Finally! I bet you jizzed when you did it lol


:lol: :lol: You could say that - yup!

So glad I bit the bullet & ordered it.


----------



## Dixondmn

congrats, whats the spec?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice one, I take it you did it just before they put the prices up.

Spec is cruise control, Bluetooth, wireless streaming, parking sensors, centre arm rest and highline mfd


----------



## Derekh929

Omg I'm shocked


----------



## Avanti

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well......that's me put my deposit down on my new Golf today!!
> 
> It's a *1.4 VW Golf 'Match' TSI* 3dr in solid black & the dealer said I should be getting it in around 12-13 weeks as it's a factory order - it'll be worth the wait though. :thumb: :driver:
> 
> To say I'm excited & ecastatic would be an understatement!


Nice! I wish I would stop deliberating and just order a MK6 
12-13 weeks is good, I was told more 20 weeks


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Dixondmn said:


> congrats, whats the spec?


Thanks mate. 

It's a Golf 'Match' & the spec includes:

Equipment

Driver Convenience
• Driver Seat Height Adjustment 
• Computer 
• Cruise Control 
• Power-Assisted Steering 
• Rev Counter 
• Rake/Reach Adjustable Steering Column/Wheel 
• Front/Rear Parking Aid

Audio / Communications
• Radio/CD/MP3 
• Bluetooth Interface Telephone Equipment [info]

Exterior Features
• Rear Wash/Wipe 
• Tinted Glass 
• Electric/Heated Door Mirrors 
• Exterior Lighting 
• Rain Sensor 
• Body Coloured Bumpers

Interior Features
• Automatic Air Conditioning 
• Front/Rear Armrest 
• Front And Rear Electric Windows 
• Whiplash Protection System 
• Seat - ISOFIX Anchorage Point [info]
• Seats Split Rear 
• Steering Wheel Leather 
• Cup Holder 
• Centre Console

Safety
• Anti-Lock Brakes 
• Driver And Passenger Air Bags 
• Electronic Stability Programme 
• Driver Air Bag Knee 
• Centre Rear Seat Belt 
• Electronic Brake Force Distribution

Security
• Alarm 
• Remote Central Door Locking 
• Immobiliser

Wheels
• 16In Alloy Wheels 
• Space Saver Steel Spare Wheel

Performance
• Maximum speed - 124 mph

Acceleration (0-62mph) 
• 9.5 secs

Max torque 
• 200 Nm

Max torque imperial 
• 148 lb/ft

Cubic capacity 
• 1390 cc

Power 
• 120 ps


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Derekh929 said:


> Omg I'm shocked


And why is that?


----------



## jay_bmw

coilovers & 19"s next yah?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Avanti said:


> Nice! I wish I would stop deliberating and just order a MK6
> 12-13 weeks is good, I was told more 20 weeks


Well I was humming & hawing about it & also with the thought of MK7 coming out soon it made my mind up & prompted me to go just do it! 

I was thinking 12-13 weeks is a long wait but if you're saying it's not too bad then that makes the 'pain' a bit less of a nightmare! :lol:

You still got the MK5 Golf?

What spec are you after for the MK6?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

jay_bmw said:


> coilovers & 19"s next yah?


Nah I'm not a boyracer or a young un anymore - too old for that! 

Modifying cars isn't really my cup of tea either, never has been.


----------



## jay_bmw

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nah I'm not a boyracer or a young un anymore - too old for that!
> 
> Modifying cars isn't really my cup of tea either, never has been.


Neither am i! i'm 24 now but love a nice set of wheels & a nice ride height.

How old are you ?


----------



## Derekh929

VW Golf-Fan said:


> And why is that?


Only kidding sounds great enjoy some nice 18" order of the day


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Derekh929 said:


> Only kidding sounds great enjoy some nice 18" order of the day


Cheers.

Yeah I might put the 'Vancouver' style alloys on them that originally came with the GTD spec.

The 'Match' comes with 16" 'Croft' style alloys.


----------



## Avanti

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well I was humming & hawing about it & also with the thought of MK7 coming out soon it made my mind up & prompted me to go just do it!
> 
> I was thinking 12-13 weeks is a long wait but if you're saying it's not too bad then that makes the 'pain' a bit less of a nightmare! :lol:
> 
> You still got the MK5 Golf?
> 
> What spec are you after for the MK6?


Yeah still got the MK5, MK6 spec would DSG , 18" shadow Monza wheels, sunroof, Adaptive chassis , Soundpack Cruise, folding mirrors, colour display flat tyre indicator, DAB, Carbon grey paint, winter pack, under seat storage and carpet mat set


----------



## jay_bmw

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Yeah I might put the 'Vancouver' style alloys on them that originally came with the GTD spec.
> 
> The 'Match' comes with 16" 'Croft' style alloys.


Vancouvers are a good shout.

If you sell yours pretty quick whilst theyre like new, they should cover the cost of a set of vancouvers's off ebay with decent tyres.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Should also add that the dealer managed to flog me a service plan for 3 years for......£99 - not a bad price! :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Should also add that the dealer managed to flog me a service plan for 3 years for......£99 - not a bad price! :thumb:


Bargain! you pay more than that for one service usually!


----------



## Avanti

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Should also add that the dealer managed to flog me a service plan for 3 years for......£99 - not a bad price! :thumb:


That's not bad, the service plan for the GTI is £329 for 3 years, like the poster above mentions Think my last service was near £300


----------



## Alan W

Congratulations! 

Are you sure about SOLID black paint? I would seriously consider a pearlescent or metalic black which would be slightly more forgiving.  Even if you are a detailing diehard I think the maintenance to keep solid black looking at its best will be extreme!

Just my thoughts after owning 3 new solid black cars (RS2000, XR2 and 306 GTI-6).

Alan W


----------



## jay_bmw

Avanti said:


> That's not bad, the service plan for the GTI is £329 for 3 years, like the poster above mentions Think my last service was near £300


Oi i have a name


----------



## Ninja59

jay_bmw said:


> Oi i have a name


no you do not your a faceless BMW driver  joke

oh and woop  nice one.


----------



## jay_bmw

Ninja59 said:


> no you do not your a faceless BMW driver  joke
> 
> oh and woop  nice one.


BMW ****** actually


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

jay_bmw said:


> Bargain! you pay more than that for one service usually!


That's right, it does seem very good value for what it is.

That works out at £33 per service! 



Avanti said:


> That's not bad, the service plan for the GTI is £329 for 3 years, like the poster above mentions Think my last service was near £300


Gee, didn't know the GTI's service plan was so expensive, and to think I nearly went for the GTD! :doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Alan W said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you sure about SOLID black paint? I would seriously consider a pearlescent or metalic black which would be slightly more forgiving.  Even if you are a detailing diehard I think the maintenance to keep solid black looking at its best will be extreme!


Well to be honest, I did consider pearlescent paint (my current car has pearlescent and it looks a treat when polished up) - but as the Solid Black colour was 'free' at no extra cost I thought I'd go for it!

The other colours that are no extra charge in Solid form are Candy White & Tornado Red. I nearly went for red but the thought of oxidisation put me off a bit.


----------



## Avanti

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well to be honest, I did consider pearlescent paint (my current car has pearlescent and it looks a treat when polished up) - but as the Solid Black colour was 'free' at no extra cost I thought I'd go for it!
> 
> The other colours that are no extra charge in Solid form are Candy White & Tornado Red. I nearly went for red but the thought of oxidisation put me off a bit.


You don't have to worry about that on the VW's my car is 7 years old and apart from the car park scars, the paintwork is fine


----------



## Avanti

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's right, it does seem very good value for what it is.
> 
> That works out at £33 per service!
> 
> Gee, didn't know the GTI's service plan was so expensive, *and to think I nearly went for the GTD!* :doublesho


Phtt! Don't get blinded by the MPG claims, they are exagerrated and you still won't win the traffic light grand prix :car:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I always thought the GTD was well regarded & got good reviews. I've driven one myself & thought it was pretty rapid, ok maybe not as fast as the GTI but still...fast enough for my satisfaction.

Oh, your paintwork is looking mint on your Golf! :thumb:


----------



## millns84

Nice one, nothing like ordering a new motor :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

millns84 said:


> Nice one, nothing like ordering a new motor :thumb:


Cheers.

Well.....until the second you drive off the forecourt it depreciates £1500!! :lol:


----------



## millns84

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Well.....until the second you drive off the forecourt it depreciates £1500!! :lol:


True, never bothered me though :thumb:

The wait does do my head in though, although the 11 week wait Fiat told me about turned out to be 6


----------



## Avanti

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I always thought the GTD was well regarded & got good reviews. I've driven one myself & thought it was pretty rapid, ok maybe not as fast as the GTI but still...fast enough for my satisfaction.
> 
> Oh, your paintwork is looking mint on your Golf! :thumb:


They are good, the rev limit of 4k rpm is where things change vs petrol (not that one would do that everyday, but when folk want to 'test', the petrol drivers can exhibit their arrogance :wave:
It's not really about what the vehicle may do,but the way it does it.
Depreciation only comes into car cost if you are planning on keeping the car a short time.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

millns84 said:


> The wait does so my head in though, although the 11 week wait Fiat told me about turned out to be 6


I hate the waiting part too - this is where my patience plummets rapidly!!

You did good to get your Fiat so soon than initially quoted - to be honest the sooner the better for the cars collection!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Avanti said:


> It's not really about what the vehicle may do,but the way it does it.


Absolutely. I've heard mixed reviews about the TSI units, from being underpowered to as good as a 1.6 TDI! :lol:

When I test drove the 1.4 TSI (manual transmission) I did find it to be quite a quiet, refined & sturdy engine with a bit of poke to it.....but then again that's my opinion.



Avanti said:


> Depreciation only comes into car cost if you are planning on keeping the car a short time.


I usually keep my cars between 3-4 years but with my new Golf when I get it in September time I'll definetly be keeping this for a few years.


----------



## SteveTDCi

jay_bmw said:


> Neither am i! i'm 24 now but love a nice set of wheels & a nice ride height.
> 
> How old are you ?


and a different colour E46 every 6 weeks, I wouldn't be surprised if you have another one by the time the Golf arrives 

Lets hope they get the car built before the summer shut down, unless they are modifying one already scheduled to be built


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

SteveTDCi said:


> Lets hope they get the car built before the summer shut down, unless they are modifying one already scheduled to be built


That's what I'm hoping for - I mean after all it is the MK6 I'm after & that I ordered!

Even if I ended up with a MK7 I'd sue em for the sale of goods act! :lol:

Surely the dealer would have said if they thought I wouldn't get a MK6??


----------



## SteveTDCi

if your not doing many miles get them to set it to time and distance if you go on the longlife service you will only get one out of it  ours tend to run until 16-17k before wanting one, although one estate hit 19k before saying service due


----------



## PugIain

Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## giblet

Holy crap its about time! I remember you posting about mk6 golfs when I got mine over a year ago. Racked up just under 13,000 miles in my 1.4tsi dsg match in just over a year. Its been alright aside from needing a new Bluetooth unit after a few months and then a new dsg box earlier this year! Thankfully it was all under warranty. Average 38-42 MPG from a combined tank, that's with a light right foot as well. Best was 42.7 MPG, worked out to be 455 miles to 48.41 litres.


----------



## Buck

Nice One..........................at last 

Enjoy the countdown - I love my GTD (also in black) and it does look  when clean and shiny (and not bad even when its a bit grubby!)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

gib786 said:


> Holy crap its about time! I remember you posting about mk6 golfs when I got mine over a year ago. Racked up just under 13,000 miles in my 1.4tsi dsg match in just over a year. Its been alright aside from needing a new Bluetooth unit after a few months and then a new dsg box earlier this year! Thankfully it was all under warranty. Average 38-42 MPG from a combined tank, that's with a light right foot as well. Best was 42.7 MPG, worked out to be 455 miles to 48.41 litres.


Didn't realise you had the 1.4 TSI mate. They seem to be popular units which isn't surprising what with it's 122bhp!

That's not so good about the Bluetooth & DSG box needing replacing - way too premature.

The MPG isn't too bad either, infact pretty impressive!

Is yours a 3 or 5dr?


----------



## giblet

The engine is pretty decent for a 1.4 with a small turbo. Ok, it's not as quick as some of my previous cars but it can make decent enough pace. I was glad the bluetooth and DSG were covered under warranty although it took around a month to sort the box as they tried changing the clutch packs first which didn't work, then they took the box apart and realised it was easier to just fit a new one. This was despite having the 'DSG specialist' working on it.

Mine is a 5dr in black pearl metallic. Can't remember the last time I washed it, as someone who owns so much detailing gear its quite a sinful thing to say. I have taken it to the local automated wash place simply because I can't be arsed most of the time!


----------



## Trip tdi

Congratulations on your new purchase, Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

gib786 said:


> The engine is pretty decent for a 1.4 with a small turbo. Ok, it's not as quick as some of my previous cars but it can make decent enough pace. I was glad the bluetooth and DSG were covered under warranty although it took around a month to sort the box as they tried changing the clutch packs first which didn't work, then they took the box apart and realised it was easier to just fit a new one. This was despite having the 'DSG specialist' working on it.
> 
> Mine is a 5dr in black pearl metallic. Can't remember the last time I washed it, as someone who owns so much detailing gear its quite a sinful thing to say. I have taken it to the local automated wash place simply because I can't be arsed most of the time!


*Well when you put it like that mate, I know I've got something to look forward to in the car! Yes, I've heard a lot of people say the 1.4 TSI is quite a good engine - but for me it having 6 gears is going to take a bit getting used to (as per the test drive I discovered this.) :driver:

Yours must look like this:*




















Trip tdi said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase, Enjoy :thumb:


*Cheers!

I'll post some pics up when I get it.* :thumb:


----------



## DW58

At last!

I love my 1.4TSi Match - my only regret is that I had to take the 6-speed manual as the wait time on a DSG was about 6 months back in Autumn 2010 when I got mine.

I too get 38-42mpg overall, but much better on longer runs. I've had no problems whasoever with mine, and the only niggle is that the engine idles rather noisily after start when cold.

I'll be changing mine next year (Sept/Oct) so I'm guessing I may be into Mk.7 territory by then and the next wiil definitely be a DSG as manual can be a bind for me on longer journeys (I'm partially disabled).

My only query would be why did you choose a 3-door?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> I love my 1.4TSi Match - my only regret is that I had to take the 6-speed manual as the wait time on a DSG was about 6 months back in Autumn 2010 when I got mine.


I guess that's the problem with VW's mate that the waiting time is absurd for most models. To be honest I prefer manual cars but DSG is good, I love the flappy paddles that they have - very posh & sporty feeling! :thumb:



DW58 said:


> I too get 38-42mpg overall, but much better on longer runs. I've had no problems whasoever with mine, and the only niggle is that the engine idles rather noisily after start when cold.


That's a pretty good range for a 1.4 TSI - at least that's something else to look forward to with ownership of the car. 



DW58 said:


> I'll be changing mine next year (Sept/Oct) so I'm guessing I may be into Mk.7 territory by then and the next wiil definitely be a DSG as manual can be a bind for me on longer journeys (I'm partially disabled).


Your right, I think by late next year MK7 will probably have been at least 6months into production (on the road) so there's a good chance you'll be MK7ing it by then! What do you reckon to the MK7 from the spyshots? I think it looks ok-ish.



DW58 said:


> My only query would be why did you choose a 3-door?


Because it's only ever going to be mainly me that is in the car so don't really have a need for 5drs plus 3dr I've always prefered as it's more sporty looking.....oh & it's usually cheaper to buy than 5dr!  :thumb:

Would you say that the 1.4 TSI is nippy for the size of engine it is & can you notice the turbo kicking in on most drives?

:thumb:


----------



## gherkin

Not wanting to put a dampen on things (and to be honest you probably don't care now that you've ordered it  ) the solid black shows the dust like hell. Had my mk5 in solid black and it was a pain in the backside to clean. Now my white mk6 is gorgeous when cleaned up. I know you requested some pictures of mine the other month but Its not clean and didn't want to show it dirty.

The match spec is very good, its the only spec i'd go for on the golf to be fair, also wish I had gone for the 2.0tdi with a 6 speed box on it

Have fun when it comes through, did you get any options?


----------



## DW58

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Would you say that the 1.4 TSI is nippy for the size of engine it is & can you notice the turbo kicking in on most drives?
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, I think the acceleration/speed is superb considering it's only a 1.4 engine. OK I'm an old fart of 53, but it's more than adequate for my needs. I don't notice the turbo kicking in, but does it - I don't know much about these things, does it kick in or is it in action all the time, I just don't know, but acceleration from a junction/lights is very smooth up through the gears and with DSG would be even better.

I don't think you'll have any regrets except perhaps for the colour. I have Candy White on my Mk.6 and I don't know what I'll go for next time as in my opinion the current colour range is pretty unimaginative, I'll have to wait and see. My Mum has just ordered a red A1 Sportback 1.4TSi/DSG in Misano Red which is a bummer as I was tpying with Tornado red next, maybe I'll still go for that unless they come out with something new.

I'm sure you'll be delighted with your Mk.6 on delivery - enjoy it and enjoy the way it treats your pocket with excellent fuel consumption.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

gherkin said:


> Not wanting to put a dampen on things (and to be honest you probably don't care now that you've ordered it  ) the solid black shows the dust like hell. Had my mk5 in solid black and it was a pain in the backside to clean. Now my white mk6 is gorgeous when cleaned up. I know you requested some pictures of mine the other month but Its not clean and didn't want to show it dirty.


Thanks for your input & honesty there mate regarding the solid black. To be honest, I went for it because I specifically wanted black for the car or red as a second option & when I found that you could get black 'free' I opted for it as it's an additional £495 in metallic or pearlescent. 

I'm sure if I give it a good couple of coats of wax when I get it it'll be fine from showing too much dust, that way I can just blast some water over it & it'll slide off with ease!  :thumb:

White suits some cars & the MK6 looks good in white, but it's not my cup of tea...each to their own.



gherkin said:


> The match spec is very good, its the only spec i'd go for on the golf to be fair, also wish I had gone for the 2.0tdi with a 6 speed box on it.


Agreed matey, that's why I went for the Match because of the spec it has & it's a decent price overall for the car considering the kit you get with it - great value for money.

Doesn't your MK6 have 6 gears in manual? It should have certainly if it's the 1.4 TSI? 



gherkin said:


> Have fun when it comes through, did you get any options?


I only went for the 'standard' spec on it that has:

Standard features
'Lights On' warning buzzer
Bluetooth Telephone preparation
Brake pad wear indicator warning light
Cruise control
Exterior temperature gauge
Multifunction computer - Highline
PAS - speed related
Rev counter
Trip and service interval display
Ultrasonic front and rear optical and audible parking sensors
Warning buzzer and light for front seatbelts unfastened
Automatic illuminating hazard lights in sudden deceleration
Body colour bumpers
Body colour door handles
Body colour door mirrors with integral indicators
Chrome trimmed radiator grille louvre inserts
Electric front windows
Electric rear windows
Electrically adjustable and heated door mirrors
Green tinted heat insulating glass
Range adjustable headlights
Rear window wash/wipe with intermittent delay
Twin exhaust tailpipe
Windscreen wipers/ intermittent wipe + 4 position delay
12V socket in luggage compartment
3 rear headrests
60/40 split folding rear seat
Bag hook in luggage compartment
Boot lashing points
Courtesy light delay
Dust/pollen filter
Front centre armrest with storage box and rear air vents
Front comfort seats with height/lumbar adjust
Front cupholders x 2
Grab handles
Height/reach adjust steering wheel
Illuminated vanity mirrors
Independant front and rear reading lights in chrome surround
Leather steering wheel/gearknob/handbrake grip
Load through provision
Luggage compartment cover
Luggage compartment lighting
Multi function steering wheel
Rear cupholder
Seatback storage
Storage box in centre console with cover
Storage box in luggage compartment
Storage compartment in roof console with cover
Storage compartments in doors
White adjustable panel illumination
Convenience Pack - Golf
Smoking pack - Golf
3 point height adj front seatbelts + pretensioners
3 rear 3 point seatbelts
ABS
Auto hold function
CBA
Door open warning reflectors
Driver/Front Passenger airbags
Driver/Passenger whiplash optimised head restraints
Drivers knee airbag
ESP with EDL + ASR
Front and rear curtain airbags
Front passenger airbag deactivation
Front side airbags
HBA (Hydraulic Brake Assist)
Two tone horn
Alarm with interior protection
Electronic engine immobiliser
Remote central locking with 2 remote folding keys
Speed sensitive auto door locking (can be switched off)
Chrome plated instrument surrounds
Chrome-plated light switch surround
Pyramid black decorative inserts
Steel space saver spare wheel


----------



## DW58

The Golf "Match" is an amazing spec with so much as standard. I also benefited with a couple of free extras on mine owing to a batch of 70 cars being made in error with the RNS510 Satnav and rear side airbags in addition to the standard "Match" spec. That aside, I wouldn't bother with the RNS510 again and am certainly glad I didn't pay for it - it's not the greatest of Satnavs and far poorer than my Garmin nüvi 3790LMT which I have just used for three weeks in Europe with faultless performance.


----------



## gherkin

Annoyingly I only have a 5 speed box on the 1.6tdi. i only went for one option and that was the Dynaudio speakers.


----------



## Estoril-5

How do the figures stack up.

I'm assuming you have it on finance (deposit & 36 monthly payments)?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Estoril-5 said:


> How do the figures stack up.
> 
> I'm assuming you have it on finance (deposit & 36 monthly payments)?


Indeed, on finance for 2yrs then pay off the outstanding balance.


----------



## Jace

I loved the mk6 GT 140tdi I had last year, the touch screen & blue tooth were fantastic, my 3rd black car in a row too

It was a cut above the Leon FR170 I Had previous, in comfort, but not in speed obviously. I'd say the mk6 hit the quality of the mk4 as they set out to do.

I'm currently searching for a late scirocco GT petrol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Jace said:


> I loved the mk6 GT 140tdi I had last year, the touch screen & blue tooth were fantastic, my 3rd black car in a row too.


I hired a 2.0litre TDI (140bhp) GT last month & also found it to be a fantastic car.....but although it was fast...it could have been a bit faster given the engine size.

Was your Golf GT just a loan car or did you actually own it?


----------



## Dixondmn

front fogs?


----------



## OvlovMike

If you want a set of mats, headlamp protector and boot liner I've got a set that I bought for my old company car and consequently removed when I handed it back...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Dixondmn said:


> front fogs?


They were optional extra - I wasn't too fussed so I didn't go for them.



OvlovMike said:


> If you want a set of mats, headlamp protector and boot liner I've got a set that I bought for my old company car and consequently removed when I handed it back...


Nice one! How much?


----------



## Jace

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I hired a 2.0litre TDI (140bhp) GT last month & also found it to be a fantastic car.....but although it was fast...it could have been a bit faster given the engine size.
> 
> Was your Golf GT just a loan car or did you actually own it?


It was a company vehicle, but when I left I left it too.

The rococo will be a private cash purchase


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Nice upgrade from the Golf there. I quite like Scirocco's never driven one yet but they do look good.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Phoned dealer today for an update on a build date etc.

He couldn't tell me a build date yet as VW haven't yet supplied him with it, but he did quote me the 12-13 weeks he already told me about initially & I only ordered it last week.


----------



## DW58

Fingers crossed for you. I'll be ordering my next one for delivery in Early October 2013, so I need to keep an eye on lead times to know when to order. I'm currently reckoning on late June/early July. The critical thing for me is how much longer lead time is needed for a DSG box/paddles. The other thing is whether there will be a "Match" Mk.7 - I think VW would be mad if they don't as it's sold so well for the Mk.6 line-up. I know that at our local dealership (four separate VW outlets) for every five Golfs sold, four at the "Match".


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I'll be ordering my next one for delivery in Early October 2013, so I need to keep an eye on lead times to know when to order. I'm currently reckoning on late June/early July. The critical thing for me is how much longer lead time is needed for a DSG box/paddles. The other thing is whether there will be a "Match" Mk.7 - I think VW would be mad if they don't as it's sold so well for the Mk.6 line-up. I know that at our local dealership (four separate VW outlets) for every five Golfs sold, four at the "Match".


Cheers matey.  I'll update this thread as & when updates are available.

I read somewhere that the MK7 is hoping to be rolled out at showrooms in early 2013, but elsewhere is stated as mid 2013? 

Either way, that's good that your going to get your MK7 ordered next year but I do fear that as DSG seems to be the more favoured transmission these days, this could lengthen lead times perhaps?

I agree with you that VW would be very silly to stop making the 'Match' on the next generation Golf - as you say it has sold very well for the MK6 so why stop?

I'm not surprised that at dealerships the Match seems to be the best seller, superb value for money - now only if they'd drop the GTD price!


----------



## Buck

The Mk7 is due February with the new GTI and GTD due mid year. For some reason they always launch the 'performance' models later than the main ones.

I think a Match will come but not until after launch as they'll use it to push sales after the initial demand. 

I hope they don't reduce the GTD price as that'll impact on my resale on mine (just deciding whether to change it this year as its 3yo at the end of December). Really pleased that its head and shoulders above the GTI in depreciation but it'll drop a bit more when the Mk7 is out.


----------



## DW58

I'll have to wait until this time next year before I commit, until I can see which models are on offer. If I can't get a "Match" in my timescale I'm not quite sure which spec I'd go for, the "SE" would be such a let-down after owning a "Match".


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Just realised it was last April that I very nearly signed on the dotted line for a 1.4 Golf 'Twist'.

Glad I didn't now as with the 'Match' spec as mentioned before, there is so many extra spec you get that the Twist never had. It was virtually the same car but lacked the TSI badge & 6th gear....in hindsight it looked average compared to the 'Match'! :doublesho 

The Match was released in June 2010 I think? But for some reason I don't remember them advertising it very well.


----------



## DW58

You made the right decision in waiting in my opinion.


----------



## SteveTDCi

May/June 2010, my first batch took 6 months to come through, my last one took 10 weeks, VW were quoting 16 weeks as an average and 20 on the Golf Estate although they have moved production now.

The Match tends to be the run out model (dates back to the Mk3) so i would guess that on the Mk7 (launched at Paris motorshow) there will be no match model to start with.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

SteveTDCi said:


> May/June 2010, my first batch took 6 months to come through, my last one took 10 weeks, VW were quoting 16 weeks as an average and 20 on the Golf Estate although they have moved production now.


When you say your first batch took 6 months to come through, do you mean factory orders? How long is the average & maximum waiting time on a factory build 'Match' these days?

Are they behind/ahead of schedule with building cars at factory?


----------



## SteveTDCi

I ordered 3 in July 2010 and they didn't come through until January 2011, the last two estates all came through in under 16 weeks, the quickest Match was just over 8 weeks. All are base models (no options) and factory ordered. Just keep an eye on the build, i'm sure VW shut down August time so if its not built by then it could be late sept/oct before you see it.

At some point they will stop and retool for the Mk7 version, the dealer should be able confirm the delivery once its scheduled for production, from this point on they very rarely slip.


----------



## DW58

SteveTDCi said:


> The Match tends to be the run out model (dates back to the Mk3) so i would guess that on the Mk7 (launched at Paris motorshow) there will be no match model to start with.


The Golf Mk.6 Match was launched in June/July 2010 and is still running two years later - you could hardly call that a "Run Out" model this time around.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I "think" the same applied to the MKV Match model though, I would be surprised if its in the line up when the MK7 is released.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

If it aint broken don't fix it springs to mind Volkswagen! Clearly the 'Match' is & has been a good seller for 2 generations of the Golf now as DW58 & Steve have said, so I think they'd be daft to 'phase it out' commencing MK7.


----------



## andy665

The Match has been around for years at various points in a Golfs life cycle. The Mk5 it became a model during the later stages. Mk6 it was introduced quite quickly, effectively replacing the SE spec ( more equipment, lower price), likely to be the same with the Mk7


----------



## DW58

I certainly hope it appears as quickly with the Mk.7 as it did for the Mk.6.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Update:

As the car doesn't come supplied with mats (free) I bought a set identical to these, it seems a way more reasonable price than £85 that VW are charging....yes £85!! :doublesho


----------



## DW58

Those certainly look the right shape.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I was also thinking of adding semi dark tints in the rear windows - what do we reckon, a good move for coolness or a silly idea?!


----------



## DW58

Only my own view, but I hate so-called privacy tints - I think they make the car look cheap, it's an unnecessary affectation.

Don't do it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I don't think I will do the tints after all, it was just a thought.

The more I think about it, the more I think it probably wouldn't suit the car.


----------



## DW58

Not unless you want to be mistaken for a drug-dealer or a pimp ... ... ... leave it to the boy-racers.


----------



## giblet

My standard mats were chucked in for free by the salesman. If your trying to go for a sportier look without going ott then have a look at the skoda exhaust trim that fits the match. Makes the back look a little nicer without being chavvy


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

gib786 said:


> My standard mats were chucked in for free by the salesman. If your trying to go for a sportier look without going ott then have a look at the skoda exhaust trim that fits the match. Makes the back look a little nicer without being chavvy


That's exactly what I was thinking of doing mate, just didn't know which exhaust trim to look at without it being a cheapo/chavy look as you say.

Where can I buy this exhaust trim?


----------



## giblet

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of doing mate, just didn't know which exhaust trim to look at without it being a cheapo/chavy look as you say.
> 
> Where can I buy this exhaust trim?


Any Skoda dealer should be able to supply them.

This is the part - http://www.accessories.skoda.co.uk/productdetail.aspx?p_no=5L0071910

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?75235-Exhaust-Trim&p=517457#post517457 there are some pics on there of them fitted to a MK6 and a shot of the fitting instructions. The instructions suggest cutting off a bit of the old exhaust but the members on vwaudiforum seem to have fitted them by just using a rubber mallet and a little bit of persuasion. I think they are aroudn the £25 mark for the pair, well worth it


----------



## Buck

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I was also thinking of adding semi dark tints in the rear windows - what do we reckon, a good move for coolness or a silly idea?!


The GTI and GTD come with this as standard (c.70% tint) and the ED35 comes with a 90% tint so is more blacked out.

On my black car it looks well but as it is a tint rather than black out it isn't a bad look



DW58 said:


> Not unless you want to be mistaken for a drug-dealer or a pimp ... ... ... leave it to the boy-racers.


Cheeky!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Cheers for the replies Gib & Buck.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Update:

Just had a call from the dealer.

The car is on build week 27 & he said that in customer language :lol: that means it will be built in the first week of July!

This is taking much less time than I thought it would - chuffed to bits! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

That's not bad then, it's around 4 weeks from factory to dealer, so you might as well wait for the new plate


----------



## DW58

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Update:
> 
> Just had a call from the dealer.
> 
> The car is on build week 27 & he said that in customer language :lol: that means it will be built in the first week of July!
> 
> This is taking much less time than I thought it would - chuffed to bits! :thumb:





SteveTDCi said:


> That's not bad then, it's around 4 weeks from factory to dealer, so you might as well wait for the new plate


Seems to be around par for the course with VAG at present. My Mother ordered an Audi A1 Sportback 1.4TSI DSG around the same Time as Jim ordered his Match and she's been given pretty much the same timescale.

I hope that this doesn't slip once the Mk.7 is launched as I'll be ordering my new one this time next year for delivery in September/October.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

SteveTDCi said:


> That's not bad then, it's around 4 weeks from factory to dealer, so you might as well wait for the new plate


Yes, it is a very reasonable timescale. 

I was just thinking about how long I'd have to wait for the car which was (until tonight) looking to be late August/early September delivery to dealer - but this has obviously been greatly reduced! :thumb:

What did you mean about 'might as well wait for the new plate'? Surely the dealer would just register it on a '12' plate since it's gonna be here before Septembers '62' plates are out?



DW58 said:


> Seems to be around par for the course with VAG at present. My Mother ordered an Audi A1 Sportback 1.4TSI DSG around the same Time as Jim ordered his Match and she's been given pretty much the same timescale.
> 
> I hope that this doesn't slip once the Mk.7 is launched as I'll be ordering my new one this time next year for delivery in September/October.


I'm just wondering if it's because Audi & Vag are part of the same group that it could have something to do with the build week being the same as my Golf to your mums A1? I could of course be totally wrong. 

Either way this is fantastic news for both of us, the sooner the better as far as I'm concerned! Had forgotten your mum ordered DSG with the TSI unit for her car, that's bound to be a nippy wee thing! 

Hopefully your order for your MK7 will be plain sailing, it's always a worry when there's a new release of any MK on just how things may go to plan.


----------



## james_19742000

You may as well wait to have the car and get it registered on September the 1st for the 62 plate is what he means, otherwise you will end up with a late plate 12 registered one, but your personal choice, it will have a small knock on effect on residual values if you have it registered earlier maybe?

My new car is due anyday now, and I was going to wait for the 1st September, but two reasons why I am not, 1) I dont like 62 as a reg number, much prefer 12 2) as part of teh VAT deal on Skodas you have to have the car within 10 working days of delivery at dealer, otherwose they reserve the right to revert it to normal pricing, pretty siure they woudlnt but still its part of the deal 3) I have no patience so I will want it the day it arrives!!!

Anyway, good luck on the Golf, cracking little car!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

*I've waited 3 weeks for the dealer to send out my documents for which he said he would send out time after time, but still no show.

Each time I've called him he's said he will send them out - but nothing ever shows up.

Do you think it would be unreasonable to request something (possibly a half tank of fuel) as a 'goodwill gesture' for my inconvenience?

Would be interested in your thoughts chaps.

Cheers

*


----------



## DW58

I'd pop in by and have a whinge, but I'm not sure if you'd get any comeback.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> I'd pop in by and have a whinge, but I'm not sure if you'd get any comeback.


I would mate, only the dealer is at the other end of the country! :lol: So it's been phone call after phone call.

Spoke to the sales manager today & he said it's unusual for his salesman 'not to have kept to his word' so he would speak to him in the morning.

He did sound displeased that I was having to call them (basically because the salesman has failed their usual standards) but hey, best keep on their tail!


----------



## Buck

Just don't push too hard otherwise you'll just get their backs up.

Don't spoil the experience of buying a new car and enjoying by letting their failures get to you


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Well, the documents finally arrived today - 3 weeks to the day since I put my deposit down.

It also looks like they're throwing in a Complimentary Aftercare Kit which looks pretty decent. I totalled it up, and it's £80 worth of kit in there! :thumb:


----------



## DW58

You can relax now Jimbo


----------



## SteveTDCi

Are you paying for superguard ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> You can relax now Jimbo


Indeed Rob, indeed! 

Also picked up 3 boxes of the Touchscreen Cleaning Wipes (12pk) from my local dealer today for a bargain £3 per box. :thumb:

Oh, also bought a VW logo keyring & special 'TSI' one too!



SteveTDCi said:


> Are you paying for superguard ?


Nope, wouldn't have that on my car.

I am Lifeshine 'qualified' & approved so would do that if I had to.

I plan to seal it with a good few coats of HD Wax when it arrives though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Update (kind of!)

Just bought these in preperation for the car.......yes sad I know!! lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Update:

Dealer called today & said my car has left the factory & is currently on the boat over to the UK! :thumb:  :car:

Considering its build week (27) only commenced on Monday this week, that is pretty rapid from building the car to actually dispatching it - well chuffed!!

Still looks like end of this month for delivery/collection.

So, that's been 5 weeks from order to shipping - very quick turnaround! :thumb: :driver:


----------



## DW58

That's good Jim - I just hope it fairs better at Emden than my original car did. Mne and about thirty others were stripped of their RNS510 head units putting an eight week delay while they were sent back to the factory.

Now we know where the VW Satnavs come from which get sold on ebaY.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Cheers Rob.

Well it's got the RCD510 unit as that's what I ordered it with (kept the car spec entirely standard.)

I hope & am sure it will all be plain sailing (no pun intended) from Emden onwards - so hey, roll on end of this month.....it can't come quick enough!!


----------



## Paintmaster1982

I used to work on the docks where the vw's are stored and about half that come from the ships go straight to the dealers and half go to stock. Some do get abused but iam sure yours will be fine if its going to the dealers straight away as they get driven a small distance from theinspection car park to the transporters. The ones that go to stock have a longer distance and are driven like its been stolen haha. P.s if you get to know the date its delivered make sure its still got the plastic wrap on all the panels as its a good indicator its not been damaged.


----------



## DW58

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cheers Rob.
> 
> Well it's got the RCD510 unit as that's what I ordered it with (kept the car spec entirely standard.)
> 
> I hope & am sure it will all be plain sailing (no pun intended) from Emden onwards - so hey, roll on end of this month.....it can't come quick enough!!


I'll certainly be sticking with the RCD510 on my next one - the RNS510 is in my opinion a pretty crappy Satnav, way inferior to my Garmin 3790LMT.

I'm going to go for the rear view camera next time - had it on a hire car recently in Europe, really liked it, I'm also keen to have the 2-zone climate control next time around.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Cheers Paintmaster.

Well that's nice to know & very customer friendly that some poor new VW owners car is being thrashed. 

Don't they have some sort of CCTV (surely they do given the nature of the compound) that would capture the pillocks drivjng like tw*ts?!

Pity I'll never see if my new car still has the plastic wrap on as I'm driving a few hundred miles to pick it up since I am saving £3,000 alone on the car, but it should be fine I would hope.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

It will be fine mate. They have thousands of cars a week come in and 90% of them depending on the day or if its an evening then people do drive them hard as there isn't any managers there. I remember a guy driving a tt about 60 n hitting an octavia in yhe side. He was fired instantly. I havnt worked there for a few years so maybe its changed now. Like i said your car will go straight from inspection to the load bays so you can't build up enough speed to thrash them.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Ach well, that's kind of restored my confidence in the docks process if they do come down harsh & punish idiotic fools.

Does inspection include spare tyre checking or all four wheels checking?! :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Ach well, that's kind of restored my confidence in the docks process if they do come down harsh & punish idiotic fools.
> 
> Does inspection include spare tyre checking or all four wheels checking?! :lol:


You wouldn't believe how many cars are wrote off from stupidity on the docks I've got a few stories to tell. They inspect the cars twice mate. The car storage place checks them for damage as they come off the ship to make sure they haunt been damaged at sea. :then the transporter company check them in the load bays to make sure they hvnt : damaged whilst in stock etc its so they know who to blame if one is damaged.if a damaged car slips through the process then the loading company will pick it up and then the storage company will make a note and pay for the damage when the dealer gives them the repair bill. Every inch of the cars are checked inside and out etc as its in there best interest.


----------



## Ian-83

DW58 said:


> That's good Jim - I just hope it fairs better at Emden than my original car did. Mne and about thirty others were stripped of their RNS510 head units putting an eight week delay while they were sent back to the factory.
> 
> Now we know where the VW Satnavs come from which get sold on ebaY.


I am sure I heard it was this end the Sat Nav units were going missing. But not 100% sure on that but we have had a couple arrive at work minus the units!


----------



## DW58

Ian-83 said:


> I am sure I heard it was this end the Sat Nav units were going missing. But not 100% sure on that but we have had a couple arrive at work minus the units!


Probably both ends, but AFAIK mine was at Emden. There was a batch of 20 or so Match-specced Golfs with RNS510 fitted as the result of an admin feck-up somewhere (supposedly VAG UK HQ) - someone must have been in the know as all of them were robbed of the Navi/head units.

The one I had on order was in Steel Grey, and delivery was set-back by 8-10 weeks. I needed a car sooner than that as the MoT was going to expire on mine. Luckily they found a Candy White Match with RNS510 in stock which is what I bought instead.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Well............

As it's around 3 weeks until I get my new car, so I ordered these sill protectors for it which I think look very smart & will suit it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

*Update:*

It's arrived!!!.............at the dealers.

Got a call today to say it arrived at the dealership yesterday & that I can collect it next week.    

I'm hoping to get it on Tuesday...anyway he sent a picture of my car - really chuffed, looks the business.

To say it's only 'Solid Black' it really looks deeper than it does on the VW website, almost verging on the Deep Black side.

Roll on Tuesday....it cant come quick enough! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## J1ODY A

Are you letting the dealer prep it?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

J1ODY A said:


> Are you letting the dealer prep it?


*Deep breath*

Yes I am (purely based on DW58's experience & also other comments saying VW dealer prep wasn't too bad as anticipated) so yes I've been very brave by allowing em to do it.

Told my sales guy that I will be checking it thoroughly before accepting the car for any swirls/holograms - he knows I'm picky!


----------



## J1ODY A

Well I love the feeling of getting a brand new car so roll on Tuesday for you!


----------



## T.D.K

Very nice car. Just wait until you get your first stone chip. I almost cried.

Buying outright or on finance?


----------



## SteveTDCi

I bet you cannot wait !!! They have closed the order books on the 1.4 tsi now


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

J1ODY A said:


> Well I love the feeling of getting a brand new car so roll on Tuesday for you!


Indeed, can't wait either!

I love that pricless & hard to beat 'new car smell' too, got that to look forward to every day for a couple of months. 



T.D.K said:


> Very nice car. Just wait until you get your first stone chip. I almost cried.
> 
> Buying outright or on finance?


Cheers mate.

Oh I'll be driving like a granny for a while not just to 'bed it all in' but incase I get a stone-chip as you say!

It was bought on finance over a short period.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

SteveTDCi said:


> I bet you cannot wait !!! They have closed the order books on the 1.4 tsi now


I'm like a kid counting down the days until christmas - honestly! :lol: :lol:

I didn't know they'd closed the books for the 1.4 TSI now - how do you know all this interesting stuff?!


----------



## DW58

Looking great Jim - good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> Looking great Jim - good luck for Tuesday.


Cheers Rob. 

I'll be sure to get some more pics when I'm down there at dealers & of course when I finally get round to prepping the car myself. :thumb:


----------



## DW58

I was speaking to a guy this morning who had picked up his brand new Golf R DSG last week, I was a tad jealous.


----------



## Ian-83

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I'm like a kid counting down the days until christmas - honestly! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I didn't know they'd closed the books for the 1.4 TSI now - how do you know all this interesting stuff?!


SteveTDCi works within the trade i think? I work for VW and saw a notice on the internal website for VW saying certain engines and gearbox choices have now been close from ordering. Think it was the small petrol's (1.2 and 1.4 TSi's) and any 7 speed DSG cars.

All the popular diesels and 6 speed DSG and manuals are ok still.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> I was speaking to a guy this morning who had picked up his brand new Golf R DSG last week, I was a tad jealous.


Lucky guy....and top of the range too!

Do you know what colour he went for? Was it that legendary blueish colour?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Ian-83 said:


> SteveTDCi works within the trade i think? I work for VW and saw a notice on the internal website for VW saying certain engines and gearbox choices have now been close from ordering. Think it was the small petrol's (1.2 and 1.4 TSi's) and any 7 speed DSG cars.
> 
> All the popular diesels and 6 speed DSG and manuals are ok still.


Not quite, I'm a buyer for a charity but I'm also responsible for our fleet of 53 cars .... Dsg on small petrols and some diesels has also stopped. 2.0 tdi match has also gone  I don't think it will be too long before the rest get dropped but expect the estate and convertible to continue for a while.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Collected my new beaut this afternoon!

What a fantastic engine it has under it, pulls very well & quite torquey for such a smallish engine. 

Very very pleased with it. :thumb:

I was worried that upon collection it would be full of swirls, but the car was actually very well prepped (not a mark on it - spotless) even though I'd allowed the dealer to prep it.

Done about 270miles in it so far!


----------



## jimbo1

That looks nice, I bet you are pleased.:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Very nice!:thumb:
I had a mk5 GTTDI 2.0 and was a second hand purchase bought off dealer at 6k miles. Lovely car and still in the family now with 92k and running well.


----------



## Trip tdi

Looks stunning, congratulations on the new purchase once again :thumb:

I totally agree, the engines in these have plenty of pull and smooth acceleration through the power band, with amazing amounts of torque levels as well, it's effortless.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

jimbo1 said:


> That looks nice, I bet you are pleased.:thumb:


Thanks - over the moon!!

I really couldn't fault the prep of the car, it was spotless (the way it should be.) :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Black does suit the Golf, have fun with it


----------



## cotter

Nice, enjoy!


----------



## T.D.K

Lovely feeling getting your first BRAND new car huh?

Some people say that buying a new car is a mugs game but I disagree, you are the first owner, you choose how well the car is looked after and maintained. 

VW seem to have done a nice job in prepping the car for you, wish I could have said the same for Vauxhall. White polish marks everywhere inside and out.

Enjoy it and I hope it gives you many years of reliability and driving pleasure.


----------



## DW58

Looking good Jim - 21 months on and mine still pleases. I still find it hard to believe it's only a 1.4lt engine - my previous car was a 150bhp 2.0lt, yet this performs better is every respect, does everything I ask of it. I'll be interested to hear what mpg you get.


----------



## Grizzle

Congrats mate enjoy.  

Your now part of the DW VAG Bland and boring club I love it here lol.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

T.D.K said:


> Lovely feeling getting your first BRAND new car huh?
> 
> Some people say that buying a new car is a mugs game but I disagree, you are the first owner, you choose how well the car is looked after and maintained.
> 
> VW seem to have done a nice job in prepping the car for you, wish I could have said the same for Vauxhall. White polish marks everywhere inside and out.
> 
> Enjoy it and I hope it gives you many years of reliability and driving pleasure.


I agree with everything you said above there mate regarding being first owner. I have always bought brand new cars (apart from my first car which was a 2nd hand car) & will continue to buy brand new for the forseeable.

I was well chuffed when I walked out of the dealers to see my car parked out the front shining at me from yards away & gleaming like a pin - priceless!  

That's a pity Vauxhall let you down with their prep, hope you made it known to them that they did a sh*t job & you were unhappy with the standard of work?

I'll be hanging on to this one for at least 10yrs as it really does everything I've ever wanted in a car, and it is such a good-looking car. :thumb:



DW58 said:


> Looking good Jim - 21 months on and mine still pleases. I still find it hard to believe it's only a 1.4lt engine - my previous car was a 150bhp 2.0lt, yet this performs better is every respect, does everything I ask of it. I'll be interested to hear what mpg you get.


Cheers Rob! :thumb:

I think the Golf is the type of car that will always bring a smile to your face for as long as you own it for, it just ticks every box.

I know what you mean exactly about the 1.4lt engine feeling so much better in terms of performance - it just is quite a powerful engine for a smally.....it's the small things like that, that I like from VW. 

I'll let you know what my MPG is, been too pre-occupied with other things in the car & driving the thing constantly to notice that just now!! :lol:



Grizzle said:


> Congrats mate enjoy.
> 
> Your now part of the DW VAG Bland and boring club I love it here lol.


Cheers matey!  :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I agree with everything you said above there mate regarding being first owner. I have always bought brand new cars (apart from my first car which was a 2nd hand car) & will continue to buy brand new for the forseeable.
> 
> I was well chuffed when I walked out of the dealers to see my car parked out the front shining at me from yards away & gleaming like a pin - priceless!
> 
> That's a pity Vauxhall let you down with their prep, hope you made it known to them that they did a sh*t job & you were unhappy with the standard of work?
> 
> I'll be hanging on to this one for at least 10yrs as it really does everything I've ever wanted in a car, and it is such a good-looking car. :thumb:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was mid-Feb so was absolutely chucking it down with rain so didn't realise until a few days after when the rain eased. Soon came off anyway, just polish residue of Supaguard
> 
> How is the MPG? My GTC has a 1.4T petrol engine (140bhp) and is only giving me 37.9MPG according to trip computer.
> 
> I think I'll hold on to this one for a while too, at least until the next generation of Astra coupes comes out anyway.


----------



## DW58

I've got my Match 1.4 TSi booked in for its first service a week Friday, so I'll be doing a bit of market research at the dealership ref my next purchase (order June/July 2012 for delivery October 2013).


----------



## Fac

......


----------



## DW58

Fac said:


> Welcome to to comfortably smug without being ostentatious club


Well put - it's nice knowing we don't have to prove anything isn't it


----------



## Fac

.....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> I've got my Match 1.4 TSi booked in for its first service a week Friday, so I'll be doing a bit of market research at the dealership ref my next purchase (order June/July 2012 for delivery October 2013).


Nice one - you must be approaching 10,000 miles are you not if your going for your first service on the Match?

My trip computer doesn't say when mine is due i.e in days/miles as it's meant to, instead all I've got is '- --' instead of a number.....weird? 

Your keen to get your MK7 ordered!  First come, first deliveries should be the rules!! 

What colour you thinking of going for on the MK7....candy white again?


----------



## DW58

It's currently showing 8,600 miles - the MFD is saying "Service due in five days or 7700 miles" which confused me a tad so I called the dealership. Apparently it's due at 2 years on the low mileage plan but they just said "bring it in" and next Friday is the first day they have a lone car available. There are no snags (touch wood) so I guess it's just oils, fluids and whaever else they change.

As for the Mk.7, I just don't know, depends what colours are offered. I've always felt the Golf range could do with more variety in the colours - I like Candy White, but not sure ... ... ... Red, Black, Grey ... ... ... have to wait and see. The absolute musts on the next one are:


DSG
Paddles
2-zone Climate Control
The rest depends on what's on offer, but the above features list on top of what I currently have and I'm a happy man.


----------



## PugIain

VW Golf-Fan said:


>


Looks alright,enjoy it!



DW58 said:


> tough wood.


Extra strong internet Viagra?


----------



## PugIain

You editing git


----------



## DW58

Tee-hee-hee


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'm finding the diesels are getting close to 20k before wanting a service, I think it was closer to 21 k by the time it went in, I think it was just about 5 months old


----------



## DW58

I've never been convinced that the settings on my MFD were correct. On collection of the car we were informed it was set for the low mileage cycle - it's only done 8,650 miles since 26.10.2012, the MFD says "Service in 5 days or 7700 miles" currently - confusing.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58, I checked the MFD report in my car today for my MPG & it's saying 36.7. 

I expected more to be honest even though I don't do huge mileages. 

Oh & regarding what tyres did I get with the Golf, I was given Hancook tyres. Don't know what to make of em, not heard much about them so they seem realtively unknown to me.


----------



## DW58

I've been recording my MPG based on actual purchases etc. via an iPad app since day one. If mine's anything to go by, that's not far from what I get. Much of my milage is local and I average out about 38.5-39.0 on an average tank of fuel. That climbs considerably as soon as I'm on the open road - I've recorded actual results (not MFD) of 45.0-46.0 across whole tanks of fuel on longer runs, and that's not being too frugal on the throttle. If you're careful I'm sure it can be even better.

I'm not familiar with Hancook tyres other than seeing them - saw them on Mk.5 R32 the other day. I've got Bridgestone Turanza - seems to be luck of the draw. I've seen Continental, Pirelli, Michelin, Dunlop and others on newish Golfs. My Mum has Michelins on her Mk.5 1.6FSi DSG which I really like, much quieter and a smoother ride than mine.


----------



## T.D.K

VW Golf-Fan said:


> DW58, I checked the MFD report in my car today for my MPG & it's saying 36.7.
> 
> I expected more to be honest even though I don't do huge mileages.
> 
> Oh & regarding what tyres did I get with the Golf, I was given Hancook tyres. Don't know what to make of em, not heard much about them so they seem realtively unknown to me.


It may increase as the mileage creeps up.

However, 6,000 miles later in my GTC and it's been stuck at 37.7-37.9MPG. Typical journeys are a mixture of country roads and duel carriageway. Quite a few hills so the engine is working hard for a fair bit of my commute to work.

The highest I've seen from the car is 40.1MPG and that was on a motorway at 75-80MPH.

My old diesel Astra sport hatch was loads better on fuel though, bags of torque, I drove it like I stole it most of the time yet it returned 47.9MPG.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Doesn't seem too bad for a new car, the tsi seems to average around 35 mpg although it can go lower. Are you looking at menu 1 or 2 on the mfd ?


----------



## Buck

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Collected my new beaut this afternoon!
> 
> What a fantastic engine it has under it, pulls very well & quite torquey for such a smallish engine.
> 
> Very very pleased with it. :thumb:
> 
> I was worried that upon collection it would be full of swirls, but the car was actually very well prepped (not a mark on it - spotless) even though I'd allowed the dealer to prep it.
> 
> Done about 270miles in it so far!


Congratulations on the new car - black's the best colour for a Golf  - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273010



VW Golf-Fan said:


> My trip computer doesn't say when mine is duHe i.e in days/miles as it's meant to, instead all I've got is '- --' instead of a number.....weird?


The DIS will show --- for a few hundred miles or so as it learns your driving style and then it'll give you the mileage and days countdown.

Enjoy the car :thumb:


----------



## andy665

If you are assuming that the trip computer fuel consumption is accurate then you're almost certainly being optimistic. The last five cars I have had with trip computers have all indicated average MPG between 3-4mpg more than I was actually getting


----------



## Paintmaster1982

VW Golf-Fan said:


> DW58, I checked the MFD report in my car today for my MPG & it's saying 36.7.
> 
> I expected more to be honest even though I don't do huge mileages.
> 
> Oh & regarding what tyres did I get with the Golf, I was given Hancook tyres. Don't know what to make of em, not heard much about them so they seem realtively unknown to me.


i remember when working on that docs when the mk5's came in there was a trick you could do. You hold down a couple of buttons in a sequence for 30 seconds and it sets the miles to zero.


----------



## DW58

IIRC there's a menu item to re-set the counter on the Mk.6's MFD.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

T.D.K said:


> It may increase as the mileage creeps up.


That's what I thought but thought I'd query it anyway!



SteveTDCi said:


> Doesn't seem too bad for a new car, the tsi seems to average around 35 mpg although it can go lower. Are you looking at menu 1 or 2 on the mfd ?


I've no idea what menu it is - I didn't know you could get 2 menus. 



Buck said:


> Congratulations on the new car - black's the best colour for a Golf
> 
> The DIS will show --- for a few hundred miles or so as it learns your driving style and then it'll give you the mileage and days countdown.
> 
> Enjoy the car :thumb:


Agreed matey, black is the best on a Golf! 

The car is still on it's 'running in' stage so once I've done a few hundred or thousand miles then the service countdown display will show as you say.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Has yours got the controls on the steering wheel ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

SteveTDCi said:


> Has yours got the controls on the steering wheel ?


Yup, it's a 'Match' trim so it is a pretty decent spec.


----------



## Trip tdi

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yup, it's a 'Match' trim so it is a pretty decent spec.


How's the Golf doing :thumb: it's been a long time


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Trip tdi said:


> How's the Golf doing :thumb: it's been a long time


Very good ta, only had it 2 days and already it's got 332 miles on it!  :doublesho

I'm really enjoying it & it does turn heads round town, especially with the ladies! :thumb:

It is honestly the best car I've owned currently & will be keeping this one for a while.


----------



## DW58

SteveTDCi said:


> Has yours got the controls on the steering wheel ?





VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yup, it's a 'Match' trim so it is a pretty decent spec.


Standard Mk.6 Golf Match interior (with the exception of RNS510 Head Unit):


----------



## SteveTDCi

If its the same as the Leon I had last week, when you have the mfd set to mpg you should not it has a small 1 or 2 display 1 is mpg over the past trip, 2 is the long term, anyway just press the centre ok button on the right had spoke and it will flick between the two, it take it you have also been through the settings


----------



## Trip tdi

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very good ta, only had it 2 days and already it's got 332 miles on it!  :doublesho
> 
> I'm really enjoying it & it does turn heads round town, especially with the ladies! :thumb:
> 
> It is honestly the best car I've owned currently & will be keeping this one for a while.


I say enjoy it, the car has not barely run in yet, must admit the transmission and power delivery is smooth on these, plus the build quality is high as well, the car will not put a foot wrong :thumb:

Nice one, I believe you the car is turning heads, is the car or you  your a true lady's man, I like your style 

The golfs don't put a foot wrong, just enjoy every moment of the car :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

*Today I topped my oil up for the first time since I got the car & noticed that I got a Shell pack which consists of Oil, Screenwash, Paper towels & some other thing wrapped in plastic.

Did any other VW owner (particularly DW58) get one in their motor?








*


----------



## DW58

No Jim, didn't get anything like that. I bought a litre of oil from Tesco (the Castrol type recommended by VW), but my car has never needed any.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> No Jim, didn't get anything like that. I bought a litre of oil from Tesco (the Castrol type recommended by VW), but my car has never needed any.


My dealer must like me Rob!   :lol:

Yeah I have to say that my car has been pretty good & hasn't really needed oil up until now with it currently being on 8,546 miles. It didn't need a huge amount of oil in it, just a bit.

You may get a pack like that in your MK7?


----------



## gargreen7

congrats! looks a nice car


----------



## johanr77

I get that pack after every service, think it's a dealer thing some do and some don't.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

johanr77 said:


> I get that pack after every service, think it's a dealer thing some do and some don't.


That's good, must be a complimentary thing?

I got this pack when I bought the car (brand new factory ordered.)

I didn't even get mats thrown in, all I got was a quarter tank of fuel & a handshake! :lol:

I bought mats ready to chuck in down at the dealers off Ebay for only £15 as opposed to their rip-off £85. :doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

gargreen7 said:


> congrats! looks a nice car


Thanks mate, had it 1yr next month & loved every minute of it so far - only covered 8,546 miles in it.


----------



## DW58

Mine currently has ±11,500 miles at present, it was serviced at around ±8500 miles (I'd need to check the book to be exact), oil levels were fine pre-service and have remained fine since.

I seem to remember discussion on the Volkswagen forums around the time I got my current car about such freebies, something I certainly didn't get. Whilst my local dealer doesn't offer such things, their service certainly makes up for it.

Volkswagen give you a first-aid kit, warning triangle and fire extinguisher in most countries, but not here. There again, check out the lack of toys fitted to Irish-spec Golfs - talk about basic.


----------



## johanr77

I'm pretty sure the Aberdeen dealer do it for everyone, certainly everyone I know who uses specialist cars gets oil and screenwash every visit. The mats came with my car as a standard piece of equipment, think they come with the new car as well. To be honest no car manufacturer should have the brass neck not to supply them with the car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> Mine currently has ±11,500 miles at present, it was serviced at around ±8500 miles (I'd need to check the book to be exact), oil levels were fine pre-service and have remained fine since.
> 
> I seem to remember discussion on the Volkswagen forums around the time I got my current car about such freebies, something I certainly didn't get. Whilst my local dealer doesn't offer such things, their service certainly makes up for it.
> 
> Volkswagen give you a first-aid kit, warning triangle and fire extinguisher in most countries, but not here. There again, check out the lack of toys fitted to Irish-spec Golfs - talk about basic.


If you could check the book please mate that would be champ.

I bought a 3yr service package thing which they had on offer at the time & I seem to remember it mentioning somewhere that the 1st service is an oil change I think at either 10,000 miles or 1yr - whichever is soonest.

Yeah I've hard of a lot of people getting decentish freebies thrown in with their VWs such as mats/sill protectors etc but I got nout like that just like you Rob.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

johanr77 said:


> To be honest no car manufacturer should have the brass neck not to supply them with the car.


Exactly.

Having said that, it seems to be 'the norm' these days on the VW website that you have to purchase mats additionally..........even on a new car.  :wall:

Tight b**tards can't eeven throw a set of mats in free despite us spending a lot of money on the car. :devil:


----------



## johanr77

They're standard on the GTI GTD and R models, but they should be if you're shelling out £25k on a hatchback.


----------



## DW58

DW58 said:


> Mine currently has ±11,500 miles at present, it was serviced at around ±8500 miles (I'd need to check the book to be exact), oil levels were fine pre-service and have remained fine since.





VW Golf-Fan said:


> If you could check the book please mate that would be champ.


Shifted my weary backside out of my chair and checked for you 

8631 miles on 30th August 2012 Jim. Mine is on the low mileage schedule - as you can see I've only done around 3,000 miles in ten months.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Top man Rob, many thanks for that - appreciate it. 

I'll take it in when it gets to 1yr old for it's first service.

Do you normally get a courtsey car whilst yours is in for some work or do you just get a lift from them?

Thinking I might get a MK7 Golf or Passat CC if I get a courtsey car?!


----------



## DW58

Yes, I get a courtesy car. 

Last time it was a Golf Plus TDi Bluemotion, the most gutless piece of crap I've ever driven, our dealership has dedicated courtesy cars - mostly Polos or Golf plus, I've used them on/off for 30+ years as have my parents, never anything exciting as loan cars.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Yeah it seems it can vary at each dealership as to what courtsey cars they supply.

Hawco sound pretty tight on the cars they loan & my local do Polos & TDI Golfs (base model 'S') so nothing that exciting in comparison.


----------



## DW58

They're OK as dealers go, I like them.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I suppose it's better than an Up! :lol:


----------



## DW58

I'd actually quite like to try the Up!

When the GT comes out I'm definitely going to have a test drive if only for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Yes the GT Up! seems to be a popular forthcoming model according to reviews - not sure if that's got the 1.0 litre engine in it or if it will be a 1.2?! :lol:

Yeah why not have a go in it, satisfy your curiosity - even if it does look like a hairdryer on wheels!


----------



## DW58

Well, I always wanted to drive a Tonka car, test driving an Up! GT will satisfy that.


----------



## possul

I think its 1.2 obviously turbo but im sure its not going to be the same as a tsi lump that's in the golf, as there not the best


----------



## bigbadjay

The 1.2tsi is a cracker. My mate had a tuning box (!) To 140 bhp in a mk2 leon

It had 125bhp standard and torquey from 1500rpm on a rolling road

Its about as good as its getting from a 1.2 your looking at 60-70 bhp and crap torque from an N/A

The 1.4T is a beaut also


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'm sure UP! GT is a 1.0, thats what i seem to remember the man from vwya said.

The Up is a nice little car, great for everyday trips, its nippy and runs on air. It does suffer from the German car syndrome though and is characterless, a Fiat 500 or Panda is much better in this respect. Although if you head of to Briskoda you will find a build on a 400bhp, 4x4 CityGo


----------



## bigbadjay

As you do!


----------



## james_19742000

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Top man Rob, many thanks for that - appreciate it.
> 
> I'll take it in when it gets to 1yr old for it's first service.
> 
> Do you normally get a courtsey car whilst yours is in for some work or do you just get a lift from them?
> 
> Thinking I might get a MK7 Golf or Passat CC if I get a courtsey car?!


Nope, an Up! or maybe a Polo these days I think, the days of getting into big swanky luxury cars are gone unfortunately, unless you can talk the salesman into letting you have one as he thinks he might be onto a sale!

Just for info my Skoda Octavia which I got at a similar time to yours asked for its first service last week, was done yesterday, a shade under 9K miles and I am on teh time and distance schedule i.e. every 12 months or 10K whichever is soonest, and I am on a service plan as well, the service plan which I think is the same as the VW one is three services in 3 years so make sure you get all 3 in regardless of mileage, every 12 months just book it in.


----------



## DW58

I don't know why my dealer has mainly the Golf Plus in its loan-car fleet. The ones I've had were the Bluemotion diesel and a horrible drive. After being used to my 1.4TSi 122PS these things are utterly gutless and sluggish, not a pleasant drive at all.

I you know the sales staff at your dealership it might be possible to get a test drive in something nice, I fully intend to test drive the new Mk.7 GTi when they get one which is sometime in the next few weeks AFAIK.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

When I had my previous Corsa & whenever it went in for a service, I was always given a...............Corsa for a courtsey car (how boring.)

With VW being a 'branded' company here's hoping their courtsey cars are more decent than a Corsa!


----------



## DW58

Reckon you'll have to take "pot-luck", but AFAIK it's Volkswagen policy across the board to offer a courtesy car as long as you fulfil the conditions, i.e. age, license etc. which I'm sure you do.

Presumably you'll be taking yours to one of the _Weegie_ dealerships?


----------



## DW58

Does anyone have a photo of the engine bay (i.e. bonnet up) of a Golf Mk.7 1.4TSi 122PS - I forgot to take a photo when at the dealership and can't find one on the web that is definitely the 1.4TSi 122PS engine.

TIA


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Don't quote me on it Rob but this may be the MK7 1.4 TSI engine.


----------



## DW58

I've seen that pic Jim, but I'm not sure - I can't find anything hard and fast about which is which - may have to go to Hawco and lift a bonnet.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Courtesy cars will be whatever they have kicking about, and they will be something they can sell onwards at a later date, golf plus customers probably wouldn't want the petrol. We run a couple of the diesels and they suit our needs.


----------



## possul

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Don't quote me on it Rob but this may be the MK7 1.4 TSI engine.


Correct


----------



## DW58

possul said:


> Correct


Many thanks :thumb:


----------

